# cost of outdoor nationals



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

I think it is like $60 or $75


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just budget $100 for it.....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just budget $100 for it.....


i wish it was that easy, Jen is so OCD about having everything exactly planned and knowing the exact cost of everything. she don't leave anything to the unknown or round about and she hates it when i do.

someone here has to know what it cost or at least what it cost last year.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> i wish it was that easy, Jen is so OCD about having everything exactly planned and knowing the exact cost of everything. she don't leave anything to the unknown or round about and she hates it when i do.
> 
> someone here has to know what it cost or at least what it cost last year.


Like I said...budget $100...hell do $150 if you want

If it's less....yeah.....but it shouldn't be more then that to shoot that Joe class:wink:

But about 56 secs worth of digging.....you know that this years NFAA mags are still on their website:wink:.....shows that it was $60 a shooter.....if you guys want to adopt me for the year.....we can shoot as a family for $150 or so


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Outdoor Nationals*

Cost to for two to shoot Darrington in 2007 turn key including entry fees, air fare, rent car, house rent, etc. etc. was about $3400.00 and it was a bargain. I am budgeting $1600.00 for Mechanicsburg 2009. We are getting within striking distance on retirement so I don't know how many of these we will get to make in the future. Hope the economy turns around so we can make several. The memories and friends we have made as a result of all the Outdoor Nationals we have shot are some of our most treasured experiences.
Jbird


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Like I said...budget $100...hell do $150 if you want
> 
> If it's less....yeah.....but it shouldn't be more then that to shoot that Joe class:wink:
> 
> But about 56 secs worth of digging.....you know that this years NFAA mags are still on their website:wink:.....shows that it was $60 a shooter.....if you guys want to adopt me for the year.....we can shoot as a family for $150 or so


adopt you!!!!! sure, can i beat you around like a step child????

i tried to tell her just call it 150 a piece to be safe but she wanted to know for sure. she gets like that. i could care less i'm more of a go with the flow kinda guy, she wants everything to be scripted, drawn up, and written out. but it's all good if we lived the way i like to do things we would have been bankrupt years ago, her OCD helps keep my impulse control problem in check for the most part.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> adopt you!!!!! sure, can i beat you around like a step child????
> 
> i tried to tell her just call it 150 a piece to be safe but she wanted to know for sure. she gets like that. i could care less i'm more of a go with the flow kinda guy, she wants everything to be scripted, drawn up, and written out. but it's all good if we lived the way i like to do things we would have been bankrupt years ago, her OCD helps keep my impulse control problem in check for the most part.


It's $60...it may go up...but it won't go up that much if it does. 

Tell her I said to keep on keepin your butt in check

and beat me like a step child....you better grow A BUNCH....and have some full grown kids of your own already to help. :chorlte:

you better find Nino's #, call him and ask him HOW I got my AT name :wink:


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I am pretty sure it is 75 dollars . I believe at last years Outdoor Nationals it said 60 but was a misprint and it was 75


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Seventy five..... hundred late....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Like I said...budget $100...hell do $150 if you want
> 
> If it's less....yeah.....but it shouldn't be more then that to shoot that Joe class:wink:
> 
> But about 56 secs worth of digging.....you know that this years NFAA mags are still on their website:wink:.....shows that it was $60 a shooter.....if you guys want to adopt me for the year.....we can shoot as a family for $150 or so


jen and i were talking about your "familly" idea she said they would never believe that we as a couple have a mid 30's african american son. but if you wanted you and i could go as a married gay couple and she could pose as our adopted love child


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I think I would pay the entry fee to see that!!!!




BOWGOD said:


> jen and i were talking about your "familly" idea she said they would never believe that we as a couple have a mid 30's african american son. but if you wanted you and i could go as a married gay couple and she could pose as our adopted love child


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

2008 was 75.00 pre-registration. At this time I know of no increase, but I have one more place to check... I'LL be back
(2 Min later) WEW I am out of breath.... at this time it is 75.00


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> jen and i were talking about your "familly" idea she said they would never believe that we as a couple have a mid 30's african american son. but if you wanted you and i could go as a married gay couple and she could pose as our adopted love child


 

and I am not in the MID 30s yet :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> and I am not in the MID 30s yet :wink:


sure you are 33-37 is mid 30's


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> and I am not in the MID 30s yet :wink:


Denial is an ugly thing . . . LOL!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mr. October said:


> Denial is an ugly thing . . . LOL!


Nothing ugly about this....don't hate.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

brown hornet said:


> nothing ugly about this....don't hate.:d


lol!


----------

